# Motos en el Desierto de los Leones! Cómo puede ser?



## pabloquintana (Mar 17, 2010)

Amigos de la rodada. Soy fanático del Desierto de los Leones para rodar. Decenas de rutas y muchas más por descubrir con mi GPS, pero qué miedo últimamente.

1, 5 o hasta 10 endureros en el Desierto de los Leones!? No solo contaminando, sino destruyendo la pista de los corredores que sale de la altura de la Pila hasta cerca del Valle del Conejo.

Tuve que detenerlos y comentarles el riesgo que tiene que atropellen a un corredor y un ciclista porque con el estruendoso ruido de los motores y en una curva no habrá quién se salve. Únicamente indiferencia, con sonrisa de "y acaso es tuyo este lugar?". :nono:

Alguien más los ha visto? :shocked:

P


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Iguanas ranas*



pabloquintana said:


> Amigos de la rodada. Soy fanático del Desierto de los Leones para rodar. Decenas de rutas y muchas más por descubrir con mi GPS, pero qué miedo últimamente.
> 
> 1, 5 o hasta 10 endureros en el Desierto de los Leones!? No solo contaminando, sino destruyendo la pista de los corredores que sale de la altura de la Pila hasta cerca del Valle del Conejo.
> 
> ...


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pues sí , por estos lares de la campiña poblana andamos igual , a mi realmente no es que me molesten (alguna época fui motociclista y no de tránsito ja ja ja ) lo que me molesta es el ruidazo excesivo y la destrucción y erosión de los caminos .

Hace días en la parte de arriba del zapo llegaron unas diez cuatrimotos y se pusieron a dar vueltecitas y a hacer ochos en el pasto blando por las lluvias , obvio que le pusieron en toda la maraca , estabamos varios ciclistas de montaña y les dije si se las armábamos de P2 a los gelsangels de petatiux , pero no hubo quorum para los madrazos así que hay quedó todo, y después de todo estuvo bien porque violencia genera violencia .

Como muchas cosas en México ésto se puede arreglar , yo pienso que todos pueden tener su espacio y respetar los límites , pero como educarnos y tomar conciencia ?

Saludos.

the last biker.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

De acuerdo, igual yo en la Marquesa vi unos el sabado pasado y en Parque Tarango vi un motociclista feliz dando vueltas y destruyendo todo. 

Infelices ignorantes...


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Lo unico que podemos pedir es que se pongan un F-CH y vendan las motos. Lo mismo sucede (o sucedía?) en el nevado de Toluca, y tengo entendido que en Chiluca se cerraron varios tracks para bici por culpa de los motocletos.
Desgraciadamente no podemos hacer nada, no nos conviene ponernos a "Sanzon con las patadas" Lo mejor que se puede hacer es reportar a las autoridades de los parques, y que al menos no quede en nosotros.

Psycho, en el Tarango los podemos amarrar y dejar que la jauría de perros salvajes haga el resto...


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

En el área de Qro hay un cerro llamado El Aserrín o Lagunas de Servín donde los ejidatarios colocaron estratégicamente cables sobre los árboles para tumbar a los queridos motocrossers. Lástima que algunos MTBers salieron perjudicados por la medida.

Lo malo es que por unos creamos fama todos y cierran los lugares...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Mithrandir said:


> En el área de Qro hay un cerro llamado El Aserrín o Lagunas de Servín donde los ejidatarios colocaron estratégicamente cables sobre los árboles para tumbar a los queridos motocrossers. Lástima que algunos MTBers salieron perjudicados por la medida.
> 
> Lo malo es que por unos creamos fama todos y cierran los lugares...


Lo mismo paso en Chiluca.

Las vallas alambradas continuan en algunos lugares, pero usualemente si los ciclistas pedimos permiso para pasar, no hay tos.

Los ejidatarios estan concientes de que los cletos no dañamos (al menos no tan drasticamente) sus terrenos y respetamos sus cercas. Un ciclista simplemente levanta la bici al hombro y pasa. El pex es que los moteros para pasar tienen que cortar las cercas... y eso, independientemente del daño ecologico, puede generarles perdida de ganado u otras cosas a los ejidatarios.

Es un problema en el que la solucion parace tan simple como designar usos especificos para cada sendero... pero es ahi donde esta lo complicado. Para empezar, los terrenos tienen dueño y pueden hacer con ellos lo que les venga en gana. Por principio, restringir el acceso.

En el Ajusco, los ejidatarios controlan el parque y hay accesos designados para cada cosa, hasta donde entiendo. Habria que reunir un grupo de cletos y hablar con los ejidatarios. En Chiluca funciono un poco, aunque las motos siguen siendo un problema. Los que movieron mucho el pandero fueron los cuates de Xinte y gracias a ellos se gano acceso a varios senderos.

En todo caso, la solucion no es simple y se requiere union.


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

Warp said:


> Es un problema en el que la solucion parace tan simple como designar usos especificos para cada sendero... pero es ahi donde esta lo complicado. Para empezar, los terrenos tienen dueño y pueden hacer con ellos lo que les venga en gana. Por principio, restringir el acceso.
> ...
> En todo caso, la solucion no es simple y se requiere union.


Estoy de acuerdo, pero caigo en el trillado problema de la cultura de respeto. Que en el país no precisamente brilla por su apego.

Si ves la ruta abierta te lanzas, no importa si dice "Solo Bicis", "NO acceso a motos", o si dice "Cuidado Con Los Perros"... piedras hay en todos lados


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

Mithrandir said:


> Estoy de acuerdo, pero caigo en el trillado problema de la cultura de respeto. Que en el país no precisamente brilla por su apego.


Existe, digo, existe la cultura del respeto en este pais? :eekster:

Yo no veo problema con los endureros, es decir no veo problema en que lo hagan. En donde veo el problema es la falta de cultura y como menciona Mithrandir, la falta de respeto, o como yo lo diria, la cultura de la gandallez al 100 por 100.

Desafortunadamente para ser endurero necesitas mucha lana (si lo quieres hacer bien), y esto en este pais comunmente conlleva a la indiferencia, intransigencia. Cosa que sucede en general.

Yo veo el problema en los ejidatarios con poca vision, la nula participacion del gobierno y la industria privada para promover los deportes (sea cual sea) y sobre todo en la nula difusion y por tanto falta de cultura.

El problema como siempre es: Quien le brinca a desde educar, concientizar, organizar e impulsar? El gobierno no lo hara, ni los ejidatarios, y creo que la mayoria de nosotros tampoco.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

cesalec said:


> El problema como siempre es: Quien le brinca a desde educar, concientizar, organizar e impulsar? El gobierno no lo hara, ni los ejidatarios, y creo que la mayoria de nosotros tampoco.


Cada hijo/hija es una oportunidad, por no decir una obligacion.

No tenemos que convencer a los demas, solo a nosotros mismos.

Tambien hay que juntarse... en Chiluca los de Xinte han hecho mucho. Entrevistarse con ejidatarios, presidentes munucipales, mantenimiento a senderos, etc.


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Mas bien el tema es de falta de compromiso no? A muchos con agarrar la bici cada fin de semana ir a rodar y regresar a su casa les basta, aunque en el monte vean un sinfín de atrocidades: basura tirada, taladores ilegales (a estos luego no los ves pero escuchas las motosierras dandole tupido al bosque), ahora endureros y mil cosas mas que acaban con nuestro -muchas veces gratuito- parque de diversiones. Pero cuando alguien convoca a una campaña de limpieza en el bosque, o se trata de juntar un grupito de bikers para, por ejemplo, ir a hermosear los senderos, ahi todos nos hacemos ciegos, sordos y pendejos.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

JackStephen;8368213 Pero cuando alguien convoca a una campaña de limpieza en el bosque said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Completamente de acuerdo , y el montón de pretextos que salen a relucir para "evadir el compromiso " , aquí en Camotelandia hemos efectuado algunas campañas de limpieza y cuidados no con mucho éxito sin embargo la lucha se hace .
> 
> ...


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Y ante esa cultura no queda mucho que hacer, si no como dice Warp, educar a las siguientes generaciones, y esperar que los que ya estan hechados a perder terminen por colgar los tenis. Lástima que no podemos aplicar la de Hitler para acelerar el proceso...


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

de acuerdo con los 2 ultimos comentarios.

Las 2 ultimas rodadas en el Ajusco, he pasado mas tiempo limpiando algunas veredas que se habian vuelto incomodas por tanto arbusto y enredadera, que el tiempo que pase en la bici. Aqui es donde da un poco de coraje que los ejidatarios cobrando la entrada, no tengan vision que si le echaran ganas podrian quiza cobrar más pero dar tambien un mejor servicio.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

cesalec said:


> Aqui es donde da un poco de coraje que los ejidatarios cobrando la entrada, no tengan vision que si le echaran ganas podrian quiza cobrar más pero dar tambien un mejor servicio.


Si da un poco de coraje, pero "algo es algo"... como puso un cuate el otro dia en el Facebook, "tengo miedo de ir a Chiluca y encontrarme un Sanborns en Espiritu Santo".

Yo si hubiera pagado por conservar las veredas de ahi. Se ha perdido mucho terreno ante "el progreso"... y las motos.

Bueno, de hecho pagaba por el estacionamiento (tambien controlado por los ejidatarios) y me parecia bien a secas. Si era la manera de que se conservara esa area por el mtb, valia la pena.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

cesalec said:


> dAqui es donde da un poco de coraje que los ejidatarios cobrando la entrada, no tengan vision que si le echaran ganas podrian quiza cobrar más pero dar tambien un mejor servicio.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Claro que no tienen visión , pero nada , ni ganas de mejorar , yo me he cansado de hablar con algunos ejidatarios y propietarios de tierras y les viene valiendo mothers cualquier clase de propuesta , de hecho dada su escasa o nula educación académica me queda claro que no entienden y menos les va a interesar.

Saludos.
the last biker


----------

